# Best Place to buy Humminbird SI Unit?



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

What are ur recomendations for places to purchase a 800, 900 or 1100 series Humminbird SI unit? Just lookin for the best deal..Thanks for any help!


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

www.bbgmarine.com

You have to call to get special price.Talk to Brian

Discounts to members of www.bassboatcentral.com. as BBG marine is a BBC site sponsor.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a used 997 if interested.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

how old is the unit? any reason for selling it? might be interested....thanks


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I purchased 4/26/09 and use it 09/10. It has the Raptor hood and the Zagg screen protector. It has all the latest updates. I have the software and can customize the opening screen with you name and address or any 4 lines of text. I upgraded to the 1198 because I guess I have some Tim (Tool Man)Taylor in me. $1250 to your door.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

dwmikemx said:


> www.bbgmarine.com
> 
> You have to call to get special price.Talk to Brian
> 
> Discounts to members of www.bassboatcentral.com. as BBG marine is a BBC site sponsor.


X2. I got a good price on a HDS unit there. Yes, talk to Brian.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep...you cannot go wrong with calling up Brian.....I will buy my next one from him also.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the advise guys. I ordered from Brian at bbgmarine like u suggested. He even gave me a price $10 lower than the lowest price I found on the net. Just have to learn how to use it now.....


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Good deal! HB's are very easy to use, even for a tech challenged old fart like me.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

dwmikemx said:


> Good deal! HB's are very easy to use, even for a tech challenged old fart like me.


Lowrance HDS are easy to use also...especially the 8's and 10's with the soft keys. I'm and tech challenged old fart too!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad you made your choice. Closing thread before the " ford vs chevy " starts.


----------

